# Multiplicacion binaria con signo, Algoritmo de Booth



## pic-man (Feb 2, 2008)

En mi blog sobre microcontroladores PIC acabo de publicar una implementacion del algoritmo de Booth para multiplicar numeros binarios de 8 bits con signo.

El algoritmo de Booth es un algoritmo que permite multiplicar numeros binarios con signo mediante el complemento a dos. Es un metodo rapido y sencillo para realizar multiplicacion de numeros binarios.

La explicacion detallada del algoritmo se encuentra en el post Multiplicación mediante el algoritmo de Booth, asi como una implementacion en una rutina para multiplicar numeros de 8 bits (numeros del -127 al 127 unicamente).

Dejo esto aqui para todo aquel que quiera aprender sobre ese algoritmo asi como tambien para aquellos que esten necesitando una rutina para multiplicar numeros con signo.

Un saludo!


----------

